# Poul Ruders… AKA… Just Another Scandinavian Genius!



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Without wishing to be accused of cultural insensitivity - I wryly remember how much the Norwegian, Edvard Munch hated being called a Dane, by the Swede, August Strindberg - but how have these goddam’ reindeer chomping’, Scandinavian naturists managed to produced so many incredible composers over the last 125 years?

Every time, I think I’ve got a handle on them, I unearth another genius. Ruders, I knew of vaguely, but avoided for no other reasons than he composed quite a lot for accordion and guitar - two instruments that do not interest me - and those Bridge album covers looks so cheap and tacky.

However, thanks to iTunes I have now spent the last 48 hours down a wormhole with his Solar Trilogy, Nightshade Trilogy, Symphony 4, along with a myriad of other incredible works. 

What works of Ruders do you love? 

This man is a goddam’ genius!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like his guitar works


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I like his guitar works


What do you recommend, Hegge? I've only really listened to the New Rochelle Suite, which I found to be a mere trifle…


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't heard that one, but Psalmodies concerto is quite nice. I'm a guitarist myself and have bought most of the sheet music, but never performed any of them live. Takes me a lot of time to learn...I see Ruders as a major composer for guitar. When I first heard his music, I didn't know about the guitar pieces, but I'm glad he likes to compose for guitar. I also liked a string quartet I saw live with the Vertavo quartet some years ago. I was trying to be funny when you said you don't care for guitar... :devil:


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I haven't heard that one, but Psalmodies concerto is quite nice. I'm a guitarist myself and have bought most of the sheet music, but never performed any of them live. Takes me a lot of time to learn...I see Ruders as a major composer for guitar. When I first heard his music, I didn't know about the guitar pieces, but I'm glad he likes to compose for guitar. I also liked a string quartet I saw live with the Vertigo quartet some years ago. I was trying to be funny when you said you don't care for guitar... :devil:


Love guitars in a jazz or rock setting. Loren Connors, Masayuki Takayanagi and Allen Holdsworth are personal favourites. Less so in classical, outside of Berg's Wozzeck and Wagner's Meistersingers.

Tristan Murail's Tellur is a nice quitar piece, I suppose…


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I always forget he was a Scandie. His name sounds something like Dutch to my ears. I like his Organ Symphony and Solar Trilogy but never heard of his guitar works before. I gave his Psalmodies a go after I saw Kjetil`s post and so far I like it very much.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Highwayman said:


> I always forget he was a Scandie.


How Scandalous!


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

My favourites are: -Symphonies 3 to 5/Tundra, Gong, Piano Ctos 1-2, Violin Ctos 1-2, Cello Ctos 1-2/Serenade on the Shores of the Cosmic Ocean for accordion and SQ/ Piano Sonatas 1-2/ Etudes and Ricercare, Chaconne, Pages all played for guitar by Starobin


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I really like: Manhattan Abstraction, Nightshade, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Simon Moon said:


> I really like: Manhattan Abstraction, Nightshade, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto.


I think Manhattan from '82 is the 1st piece he doesn't disown…


----------

